# Avoderm and itching



## kaebonz (Dec 5, 2007)

So I was recently in my small local pet supply store getting eye wipes for my Maltese and the shop owner and I started discussing eye stains. She said that a lot of groomers and Maltese owners have been amazed that by switching to Avoderm original formula, their dogs eye stains have dissapeared, just kind of a fluke thing associated with the food. I also have a big mut with skin problems and had recently read that some dogs can be sensitive to chicken and that skin problems are a symptom of that. So was planning on switing to a beef based food anyway so went ahead and bought the Avoderm beef variety. I slowly incorperated it into their old food and am now at about 80% Avoderm after about 3 weeks.

Then about a week ago, I noticed 3 of my 5 dogs starting to scratch a lot. Now one is the mut that has problems anyway but I figured it must be time for a dose of flea meds again (I use Revolutuion). Yesterday they are still scratching and I have yet to even see a flea or sign of fleas other than the itching, but I went ahead and dosed again with flea meds and now over 24 hours later (Revolution usualy works fast), they are still scratching. No sighs of rashes or redness or anything. So I am wondering if it is the food, anyone else have problems with this and Avoderm. I did read one post when I searched that they thought Avocodo was a high alergy thing but then why would it be in a dog food that is supposed to be good for dogs with sensitive skin?

Oh, and I searched the web and could not find another refernce to Avoderm and eye stains and my Maltese looks the same, although her tear stains are very minimal anyway.


----------

